
Pitch HN: What do you think about my idea to combat the bad chargers “epidemic”? - bogidon
In the process of converting an AC signal to DC, some USB wall adapters will leave a lot of noise, sometimes with an amplitude of up to half a volt (for 5V chargers) [1, 2]. This can damage devices and permanently decrease battery life. I’m thinking about designing a replacement charging cable that would test the signal and if it was harmful, would light up red, warning you to discontinue use of the charger. Otherwise it would function as a regular microUSB&#x2F;USB-C&#x2F;Lightning cable. What do you think about this? Is it something you&#x2F;others would use?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.righto.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;10&#x2F;a-dozen-usb-chargers-in-lab-apple-is.html<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lygte-info.dk&#x2F;info&#x2F;usbPowerSupplyTest%20UK.html
======
FroshKiller
Why build a half measure? Fix the problem, don't make it my problem. I'm not
sitting around looking at the charging cable while I'm charging my phone.

